# Celtics playoff chances



## 2knees (Apr 20, 2010)

gonna be up 2-0 after tonight but i still wouldnt be surprised if miami comes back and wins the series.  I watch zero nba until the playoffs so i dont know jack shit.


bb, whats your take, my kurt rambis lovin homeboy.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2010)

at 2-2 versus the Cavs, I still wouldn't be surprised to the C's go down in 6.  They're old.

It all comes down to Rondo at this point.  He's the reason we blew them out in game 2 and the reason for the win today.  Maybe a top 10 playoff performance in Celtics history.

29 pts, 18 rebounds, 13 assists, 2 steals.  unbelievable game.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> gonna be up 2-0 after tonight but i still wouldnt be surprised if miami comes back and wins the series.  I watch zero nba until the playoffs so i dont know jack shit.
> 
> 
> bb, whats your take, my kurt rambis lovin homeboy.



i hope the celtics win another championship....arnold jacob "red" aurebach, eastern division high school 1935, williamsburg, brooklyn....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 9, 2010)

Being a celtics fan i originally thought they would lose 4-2, just too old to keep up they gave game 1 away and should be up 3-1 right now.  Being in Orlando i see alot of the Magic and trust me they are still way under the radar for whatever reason they are just overlooked, all u need to know is this the magic beat both the celtics yes with no KG and the Cavs last year both in the playoffs without Jameer Nelson so i think they would still beat them both 4-2 for the cavs and 4-1 for boston, florida teams just have bostons # the rays own the redsox and the magic own the celtics.Looks like lakers magic again.


----------



## bigbog (May 10, 2010)

Not a hyper-fan but keep watching.  Expected the rest of the Cavs to show up...but didn't see much..except for Parker.  Thought Boston's lack of bench usage(tall center = Williams in with 2nd-squad) would be their end but with Cleveland's willingness to just hang out at the 3pt-line and show a lack of interest in moving/sharing/(pick-roll/pop..etc)the ball towards the hoop = looks like the series is a dead heat.
$.01


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 11, 2010)

its funny how 2yrs ago it was how are we gonna win a championship with rondo and now he just gets triple doubles and now its how are we gonna win a championship with the big 3 they are old.  Just funny how that changed in 2yrs so much


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> its funny how 2yrs ago it was how are we gonna win a championship with rondo and now he just gets triple doubles and now its how are we gonna win a championship with the big 3 they are old.  Just funny how that changed in 2yrs so much



in this industry one summer can change everything especially if you are approaching 30 years old....you get "old' very quickly in this industry:dunce::dunce:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 11, 2010)

*ATTN: 2Knees*


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2010)

Apparently tonight Lebron is going to cover Rondo quite a bit.  If Pierce can't exploit the mismatch that creates for him, I think the C's lose big.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Apparently tonight Lebron is going to cover Rondo quite a bit.  If Pierce can't exploit the mismatch that creates for him, I think the C's lose big.








i was on a red on roundball in the mid 70s for my "sick" stroke & handle....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Apparently tonight Lebron is going to cover Rondo quite a bit.  If Pierce can't exploit the mismatch that creates for him, I think the C's lose big.



Big Three all came up big.  Thought the combination of Pierce and Tony Allen did a great job defending the King.  Once Ronda got going in the 3rd the whole team was unstoppable.  When they play like that, they can beat anyone. 9 more wins


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Big Three all came up big.  Thought the combination of Pierce and Tony Allen did a great job defending the King.  Once Ronda got going in the 3rd the whole team was unstoppable.  When they play like that, they can beat anyone. 9 more wins



Arnold Jacob Auerbach was born as one of four children of Marie and Hyman Auerbach. *Hyman was a Russian Jewish immigrant from Minsk, Belarus,* and Marie Auerbach, née Thompson, was American-born. Auerbach Sr. had left Russia when he was 13, and the couple owned a deli and later went into the dry-cleaning business.

Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach is looking down on his beloved organization!!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



whatever happened to rick roby?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Big Three all came up big.  Thought the combination of Pierce and Tony Allen did a great job defending the King.  Once Ronda got going in the 3rd the whole team was unstoppable.  When they play like that, they can beat anyone. 9 more wins



u know anything about college hoops?


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



I remember watching Ainge play against the Red Sox.   He was a 2nd baseman and incredibly tall for a baseball player who isn't a pitcher.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> u know anything about college hoops?



no

don't watch it.  Shot clock is way too long.  It bores the heck out of me watching players pass up open looks for 35 seconds only to hoist up a bad shot.

Also, growing up in the suburbs of Boston, college sports are not on the radar for the most part.  I have one college sports memory from my youth, the Flutie hail mary pass.  Only reason we were watching was because my father is a BC alum.


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



Way too new school there! 

I saw him back in '78 when he was still in the minors playing 3B for the Syracuse Chiefs (Toronto's AAA club at the time)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Big Three all came up big.  Thought the combination of Pierce and Tony Allen did a great job defending the King.  Once Ronda got going in the 3rd the whole team was unstoppable.  When they play like that, they can beat anyone. 9 more wins



8 more

wow, house money now

even if the C's get wiped out by Orlando, even if they beat them then lose in the Finals; tonight's series win against the Cav's was one of the more pleasurable in my life long love for the Celts.

It's kind like if Tom Watson won the British or Master's.  They're OLD.  They were already old when they won the title 2 years ago.  That team was the oldest team to win the finals in terms of the top three scorers - the Big Three.  To see a rejuvinated KG come to play while Rajon Rondo took the reigns of the team and knock off the best player in the game and team with the best regular season record?  damn special.

I expect Pierce to really step up in the Orlando series.  If they win and make the Finals, he solidifies himself as the best player in his draft class.  Ealry career he played with a HUGE chip on his shoulder for being selected 10th.   With a series win, he can put to bed any argument that Dirk Nowvitski or Vince Carter had better careers.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 14, 2010)

Great to see them beat down Legone and Queen james and crew tonite.  I promise u orlando is tough i honestly thought the celtics would lose to the cavs 4-2 i think the same thing about the magic i hope im wrong again.  If the magic dont make 3's they are beatable if they do we have no chance they move the ball around alot and rondo will have his hands full with nelson hes a sick shooter and all over the place.


----------



## Geoff (May 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 8 more



Bump

7 more.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Bump
> 
> 7 more.



6


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 6




Sa-weet win tonight!  Playing some real good ball right now on both O and D with a real solid mix of folks involved!  Rondo's just been flat out great these last 2 games!  *GO GREEN!!*


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 19, 2010)

the Chosen People will always come out on top!!

Nov 1, 2006 

FALLS CHURCH, Va. -- Red Auerbach was buried in a simple graveside ceremony Tuesday, with Hall of Famers Bill Russell and John Thompson and commissioner David Stern among those paying last respects. 

About 150 family, friends and special guests attended a private funeral ceremony for Red Auerbach, who died Saturday. About 150 family, friends and special guests attended the private burial for the NBA great at the King David Memorial Gardens in suburban Washington. 

Mourners chanted Psalm 23 and stood in silence as Auerbach's casket was lowered, then chanted the Mourner's Kaddish, the Jewish prayer for the dead. Stern was among those who took part in the tradition of shoveling dirt onto the grave. 

Stern said the service was appropriate for a man who was direct and often blunt, without much regard for fluff or ceremony. 

"The utter simplicity was fitting for Red," Stern said. "Even the simplicity was more than what he would have wanted." 

Auerbach, who won nine NBA titles with the Celtics as a coach and seven more as a general manager, died after a heart attack near his Washington home Saturday at age 89. 

"He had a great run," Stern said. "He fooled us into thinking it would never end." 

At the family's request, the ceremony was brief, lasting less than 10 minutes. Stern and Washington Wizards owner Abe Pollin walked arm-in-arm as the mourners followed the casket from the hearse to the graveside. A flower arrangement bore the message: "You are in our thoughts and prayers. Love, Don Nelson and the Golden State Warriors." 

Former Boston Celtics stars Kevin McHale and Danny Ainge and Pollin also attended, along with several representatives from George Washington University, where Auerbach graduated in 1940. 

George Washington is planning a tribute to Auerbach at its men's exhibition basketball game Wednesday night. Auerbach remained a GW season-ticket holder until his death, and a banner hangs in his honor at the Smith Center. 

A public ceremony also was scheduled in Boston on Wednesday to honor Auerbach. The noon event at City Hall Plaza was to be led by Celtics officials, Mayor Thomas Menino, Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney, Sen. Edward Kennedy, and attended by former Celtics players including Bob Cousy, Tommy Heinsohn, JoJo White and Robert Parish. 

The Celtics, whose home opener is Wednesday night against New Orleans, are dedicating this season to his memory, and players will wear a patch with his name on their jerseys. 

Some who could not attend the funeral, including former Celtics star Larry Bird and the entire Georgetown men's basketball team, paid tribute to Auerbach during a visit Monday night at a Washington funeral home. 

"The world thought he was tough and mean and gruff and all that -- and underneath he was really a pussycat, if you knew him well," Bob Cousy, a Hall of Fame guard who played for Auerbach, said at the visitation. "He'd be mad at me if he knew I said that."

Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 6



5

incredible defense


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 5
> 
> incredible defense



Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach, Williamsburg, Brooklyn.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 23, 2010)




----------



## riverc0il (May 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach, Williamsburg, Brooklyn.


Nothing to do with the current playoffs and Jewish. Would you care as much if he were not? :smash:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Nothing to do with the current playoffs and Jewish. Would you care as much if he were not? :smash:



huh? Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach is all over these playoffs. Everything & anything to do with his beloved Celtics he was part of. You wouldn't have what you have today without Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach, Williamsburg, Brooklyn.





Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach,  Boston, MA

people move on.  If his loyalty was still in Brooklyn, he would've worked for the Knicks


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Arnold Jacob "Red" Auerbach,  Boston, MA
> 
> people move on.  If his loyalty was still in Brooklyn, he would've worked for the Knicks



you dont understand what old school Jewish Brooklyn means....you have to have been born in Brooklyn & raised in Brooklyn....Jews, Italians & Irish all flourished together in Brownsville & many other areas of our beloved Brooklyn....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2010)

you left before you were a teenager.  you're a long islander

Red may have been born in Brooklyn, but lived the vast majority of his life in Boston.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 23, 2010)

*are you inferring...*



deadheadskier said:


> you left before you were a teenager.  you're a long islander
> 
> Red may have been born in Brooklyn, but lived the vast majority of his life in Boston.



..that Eric ISN'T a teenager?....funny...he certainly ACTS like one...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..that Eric ISN'T a teenager?....funny...he certainly ACTS like one...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 23, 2010)

*what does Dis and the clown have in common?*

A: both have funky hair?...B: both try and entice chillun' with candy...C: the very IMAGE of either causes some to have endless nigthtmares..D:both  make a living acting like a fool...E:wow...more in common than I thought!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 23, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> A: both have funky hair?...B: both try and entice chillun' with candy...C: the very IMAGE of either causes some to have endless nigthtmares..D:both  make a living acting like a fool...E:wow...more in common than I thought!!



:grin::grin::lol::lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Past and Present together.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*C,mon now Eric,,,*



Black Phantom said:


> Past and Present together.



dont try and change subjects...ANSWER THE GODDAMNED QUESTIONS.:argue:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> dont try and change subjects...ANSWER THE GODDAMNED QUESTIONS.:argue:



Loser- can you at least  keep your drivel away from the Celtics?

Dis may be an agitator online but he's a good guy for real. You on the other hand...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 24, 2010)

*yup!*



Black Phantom said:


> Loser- can you at least  keep your drivel away from the Celtics?
> 
> Dis may be an agitator online but he's a good guy for real. You on the other hand...



...STILL no answers !..and , asswipe...you do NOT know me...its only the voices in yer head...like Dis' !!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 24, 2010)

:smile::smile:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 24, 2010)

brownsville brooklyn said:


> :smile::smile:



ot8)8)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2010)

Pierce ego lost that game.

STOOPIT decision to not call time when Rondo advanced the ball past half court with 13 seconds to go.  Piece ego, but Doc should've overuled and been screaming for time from the sidelines.  Gotta get a good look there.

Pierce ego again ruined Ray Ray's effort of keeping us in it in OT.  

think they'll lose game 5 too and win series in Boston.   Sometimes a hit in the mouth brings out the fighter.  Hope this is one of those times.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (May 25, 2010)

pierce was just shot both 3's short in OT he was spent.  And Rondo is hiding an injury goes into locker room early before the half and was non existent all game its the first playoff game his counterpart outplayed him.. I look at it this way JJ redick played the game of his life and the magic were banking 3's in OT neither of those will be happening again, gonna be a close game 5 hopefully a closeout, ill be in attendance


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> think they'll lose game 5 too and win series in Boston.   Sometimes a hit in the mouth brings out the fighter.  Hope this is one of those times.



Hope I'm right.  Not that I think they'd have won anyways, but that was the worst officiated game I think I've ever seen.  

All three technicals against the Celtics were absurd, especially the Rondo one.  The refs refusal to call not one, but TWO injury time outs.  Davis was practically knocked out and the refs just sat there and looked at Rondo like they should play 4 against 5.  Daniels also practically knocked out and the refs not letting him off the floor forcing the Celtics to foul to make the substitution.   If David Stern had any balls at all, he'd suspend that officiating crew for the remainder of the playoffs.


----------



## roark (May 27, 2010)

yup, reminded me of 2002.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 28, 2010)

Tonight is the night. I hope the Celt's can get it done. 

Perkins needs to clam up, literally and Technically.

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...010/05/28/technically_perkins_has_to_grow_up/


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2010)

yep, bummed I'll be camping and miss this game.

Last nights Lakers / Suns game was an instant classic.   Incredible finish and exactly why basketball is my favorite sport to watch.  No other spot can have endings that swing like that in the final 3.5 seconds like hoops.


----------



## Marc (May 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> yep, bummed I'll be camping and miss this game.
> 
> Last nights Lakers / Suns game was an instant classic.   Incredible finish and exactly why basketball is my favorite sport to watch.  No other spot can have endings that swing like that in the final 3.5 seconds like hoops.



Competitive cycling, auto racing to name a couple...


----------



## Black Phantom (May 28, 2010)

*Let's Go Celtic's!!!*


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 29, 2010)

*lol*


----------



## Black Phantom (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

Bring It On Home!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 3, 2010)

Lakers are still soft, artest if the only different player he will give pierce some problems but rondo is alot better now than 2yrs ago Kobe cant play cornerback on him this year and if fisher guards him hewill eat him up.  I think the celtics split then the lakers win at least 1 in boston its hard to win 3 straight at home than 6 or 7 for the title


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 3, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Lakers are still soft, artest if the only different player he will give pierce some problems but rondo is alot better now than 2yrs ago Kobe cant play cornerback on him this year and if fisher guards him hewill eat him up.  I think the celtics split then the lakers win at least 1 in boston its hard to win 3 straight at home than 6 or 7 for the title



I know Arnold Jacob "Red" Aurebach is looking down on his beloved Brooklyn & his beloved Celtics....one of the greatest Brooklyn Jews ever to live!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Lakers are still soft, artest if the only different player he will give pierce some problems but rondo is alot better now than 2yrs ago Kobe cant play cornerback on him this year and if fisher guards him hewill eat him up.  I think the celtics split then the lakers win at least 1 in boston its hard to win 3 straight at home than 6 or 7 for the title



Feel pretty much the same.

Key players for the Celtics this series are Rondo and Garnett.   Rondo is a huge match up problem for the Lakers.  Fisher can't guard Rondo and if Kobe does, it will tie up Kobe and force Fisher to cover Ray Allen, who he also can't guard.  If Garnett reverts to playing old/injured; he'll be exploited by an improved Gasol from what he faced 2 years ago.   

The thing that I hope changes after the season is the Double T being included in the 7 T suspension rule.  5 out of the 6 T's Perk has these playoffs are double Ts.   It's almost a given that the Celtics will have to play a game without Perk this series.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Feel pretty much the same.
> 
> Key players for the Celtics this series are Rondo and Garnett.   Rondo is a huge match up problem for the Lakers.  Fisher can't guard Rondo and if Kobe does, it will tie up Kobe and force Fisher to cover Ray Allen, who he also can't guard.  If Garnett reverts to playing old/injured; he'll be exploited by an improved Gasol from what he faced 2 years ago.
> 
> The thing that I hope changes after the season is the Double T being included in the 7 T suspension rule.  5 out of the 6 T's Perk has these playoffs are double Ts.   It's almost a given that the Celtics will have to play a game without Perk this series.



O for 2

Neither Rondo or Garnett is getting the job done.  Pierce even worse.  Ray on the bench all game.

I'm not saying they'd win as the Celtics are playing awful, but JOEY CRAWFORD should never be allowed to ref an NBA game ever again.  After the bull shit in the Orlando series and tonight.....fired.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2010)

On a GOOD Celtics note, ESPN on their FB page likely just jinxed the Lakers, noting that Kobe and Phil have never lost a playoff series after winning game 1 - to make sure of the jinx, I think that all Celtics fans (or Laker haters   ) need to aggressively lobby Sports Illustrated to put Kobe & Co. on the cover next week!   *GO GREEN!*


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> On a GOOD Celtics note, ESPN on their FB page likely just jinxed the Lakers, noting that Kobe and Phil have never lost a playoff series after winning game 1 - to make sure of the jinx, I think that all Celtics fans (or Laker haters   ) need to aggressively lobby Sports Illustrated to put Kobe & Co. on the cover next week!   *GO GREEN!*



Meh...  I figure this is all house money.   Nobody had the Celtics in the NBA finals since they had to go through Cleveland and Orlando to get there.   I'm barely a casual NBA fan.  This ain't Bird / Magic.   It certainly ain't Hondo / Cowens / Silas / Nelson / JoJo.   Kobe had his rape trial.  Artest has done jail time.   A league that projects an image of ghetto thugs.   The Celtics play a style of defense and flopping to get calls that brings me back to the Bill Lambeer Pistons teams I hated.   It's nice to see Paul Pierce in the spotlight after a career on lousy teams and it's been nice to watch Rondo evolve into a star but I just can't get all worked up about this team.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2010)

no doubt it's house money

then again, if there is one team I don't like to lose house money to, it's the Lakers.


and even after a nights rest I'm still bullshit about Joey Crawford.  He should not be allowed to ref an NBA game ever again.  From the incidents with Tim Duncan a few years ago, to the BS doube T called on Pierce and Artest to start the game last night.  Worst official in major sports.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 4, 2010)

Agreed...don't get excited about it...but sometimes watch how it's coached/refereed...last night's game = way too tightly called game...on both sides...imho.  Especially for Perk...his effort, as a center, was dictated from the start...one technical(ie *hard-foul*) and he's gone...and gone for the next game..y/n??  Stern(aka "_The Czar"_) needs to extract whatever it is that's stuck you know where....lol.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Meh...  I figure this is all house money.   Nobody had the Celtics in the NBA finals since they had to go through Cleveland and Orlando to get there.   I'm barely a casual NBA fan.  This ain't Bird / Magic.   It certainly ain't Hondo / Cowens / Silas / Nelson / JoJo.   Kobe had his rape trial.  Artest has done jail time.   A league that projects an image of ghetto thugs.   The Celtics play a style of defense and flopping to get calls that brings me back to the Bill Lambeer Pistons teams I hated.   It's nice to see Paul Pierce in the spotlight after a career on lousy teams and it's been nice to watch Rondo evolve into a star but I just can't get all worked up about this team.



*BOGUS*

These are racist remarks....I been following this industry since 1975....the first McDonalds team was 1977 my sr year of high school....#1 player in the nation in 1977 was Jeff Ruland....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> no doubt it's house money
> 
> then again, if there is one team I don't like to lose house money to, it's the Lakers.
> 
> ...



David Joseph Stern, the son of a deli owner, is the worlds #1 entertainment executive....


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> David Joseph Stern, the son of a deli owner, is the worlds #1 entertainment executive....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 5, 2010)

Gasol calling KG a jump shooter and lost a step etc, why wake a sleeping giant i look for  a big rest of the series from KG


----------



## drjeff (Jun 6, 2010)

If Ray Allen keeps shooting in the 2nd 1/2 like he did in the 1st half tonight, I like the C's chances of headed back to Boston with the series at 1-1


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 6, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If Ray Allen keeps shooting in the 2nd 1/2 like he did in the 1st half tonight, I like the C's chances of headed back to Boston with the series at 1-1


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 6, 2010)

1 & 1....rack it!!:beer::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2010)

After a beautiful tribute from Bill Walton for John Wooden.....would've hurt had they not pulled it out. gutsy performance.  Ray was amazing first half.....Rondo second.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> After a beautiful tribute from Bill Walton for John Wooden.....would've hurt had they not pulled it out. gutsy performance.  Ray was amazing first half.....Rondo second.



dont forget the Five Star Basketball Camp....Isiah, the greatest dribble penetrater ever....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 7, 2010)

If the NBA played "D" like LA and the Celtics have in these past two games, I'd become an NBA fan again. Good to see two teams going after it with passion----i dig it.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> After a beautiful tribute from Bill Walton for John Wooden.....would've hurt had they not pulled it out. gutsy performance.  Ray was amazing first half.....Rondo second.



Was it actually good?  I cant listen to one word out of Walton's mouth.  I have a pavlovian reaction to bill that involves automatically changing the tv station.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> Was it actually good?  I cant listen to one word out of Walton's mouth.  I have a pavlovian reaction to bill that involves automatically changing the tv station.



Well, about 50% of were quotes from Grateful Dead songs, so yeah, I dug it. :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2010)

Wth just over 30 seconds left, Rondo missed his first free throw. Did anyone else here the 's' word followed by the totally missed edit attempt?  AKA the dump button


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 8, 2010)

*3* is now the Number


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2010)

Celtics pull this off and it will be one incredible show of will.

Phil Jackson - never lost a series after winning game 1

In the 2-3-2 format for NBA Finals, the team that wins game 3 is 10-0

still some tremendously bad calls BOTH ways.  I'd fire every single ref in the league if I was David Stern.  Get rid of all the old f*cks who think they're bigger than the players/game.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

in all my years watching basketball i only remember refs being the stars of a game once in  a series, the refs have decided all 3 games this series its unreal, then with the 2 reverse out of bounds calls yesterday they are just looking dumber and dumber like when the ball went off Odom but rondo raked his arm but they missed that foul its almost hard to watch anymore.. The Celtics are getting killed by the lakers length which has equaled tons of 2nd half points.. Expect the whistles to be in celtics favor tomm as doc rivers sent a tape to the league of the missed calls. Celtics need games 4 and 5 or its bye bye because they aint winning 3 ina row


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2010)

Doc Rivers has HUGE balls. Must win game and to sit Hall of Famers in Pierce and Garnett PLUS a potential Hall of Famer in Rondo and let the second team play for most of the 4th because they were playing so well together - money and big ass ball decision.  

Great win.  

The C's missed what seemed to be 97 lay ups throughout the game.  Played ugly all night....until Big Baby and Nate took over in the 4th.  very sweet


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Doc Rivers has HUGE balls. Must win game and to sit Hall of Famers in Pierce and Garnett PLUS a potential Hall of Famer in Rondo and let the second team play for most of the 4th because they were playing so well together - money and big ass ball decision.
> 
> Great win.
> 
> The C's missed what seemed to be 97 lay ups throughout the game.  Played ugly all night....until Big Baby and Nate took over in the 4th.  very sweet




Totally agree and im glad he left them in they deserved to finish what they started.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Solid game/solid win tonight!  Back to LA.  Come on C's get 1 more win!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2010)

Yikes!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2010)

well.........my thought today was, if they're going to win the title, it has to happen tonight.  I say that because I think the Lakers have the 2nd best player of all time behind Jordan playing with a pretty decent team at home.  Only player I've seen will his teams to win better than Kobe is Michael and it doesn't hurt they have the same great coach.  Spare me the Bill Russell judgments.   

I still feel that way now.  I'd bet house on Kobe in Vegas for game 7.  Pains me to say it, but he's that talented as an individual player and at driving his team like Michael did. Paul, Kevin, Ray have all had great careers, but Kobe is in another league.  If you don't agree with me that he's number 2, I hope you have sense enough to put him at least in the top 10 of all time great players.  I'd have hard time listening to an argument that he's not top 5 honestly.  

This all said.  It is house money for the Celtics.  I didn't think they could beat Cleveland or Orlando, yet they did.  They surprised me by winning all the games in this finals that they have had to win thus far.  They really had to have games 2, 4 and 5.  All of them were must not lose games. This was really the first must win for the Lakers tonight and they responded convincingly.  

We'll see who steps up bigger on Thursday.  The Legend or the Team that has defied all the critics most of the season including me.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Unfortunately,  last night pretty much turned out how I thought it would.  Figured that there was no way that Kobe was going to loose 3 in a row.  The C's last night looked much more like the team that showed up in Game 3, instead of the team that was there in games 2,4,5 and pretty much game 1 also.  Doubt that C's(game 2,6) team will show up tommorrow night.  Another C's/Laker's Game 7 Finals battle!!!  The NBA is loving this i'm sure!

[size=+4]GO CELTICS!!!!!!![/size]


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2010)

didn't think they could beat Cleveland.  they did

didn't think they could beat Orlando. they did

didn't think they could beat LA, nevermind push the series to 7 games.

As a young boy, I had the good/bad fortune of being at game 4 of the 87 finals.  The infamous Magic hook shot to win it from the free throw line and Lakers going on to win.  That Laker team was just younger/better than the Celtic team.  That Celtic team had such huge hear to even be there.

Same this year. HUGE heart.  great game.

Hurts that they lost, but I love this team this year.

hope they sign Dwayne Wade in the off season


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Ugh!  That one hurt, especially considering the aging condition of many of the Celtics


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2010)

lots of very critical fans on WEEI and the Sportshub this morning.   I understand the frustration as they had a decent lead in the 2nd half.  One thing people forget is that when this team won TWO years ago, they were already the oldest team ever to win in terms of top three scorers on the team.  No team prior to that team had ever won a title when their top 3 scorers were over the age of 30.   Age was a gamble then and it proved to be suicide this year.

It will be interesting to see what they do in the off season.  They will be a very different team next season.  Pierce, Rondo, Garnett, Perkins and Davis will be back and I'm not sure who else.  Actually, Pierce could opt out.  He's got a player option for 21 mil.  Does he test the market for a long term deal?  Maybe, though I do think he values being a one team career player.  Doc is almost guaranteed to take a year off.  Talk is Rasheed will retire.  No one else is under contract.  Truthfully, the only players I'd like to see return are Tony Allen and maybe Ray IF he takes a very small contract and comes off the bench.

Team needs some better size / rebounding and a younger pure scorer as Pierce is no longer that guy consistently.  Lots of talent in the market.  They'll need a Dwayne Wade or Joe Johnson caliber player to challenge for a title again next year.  Hopefully the allure of playing for a historic franchise and with an elite young point guard in Rondo is enough to entice a high caliber free agent to come to Boston.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 18, 2010)

Well sheed played good i knew they were in trouble when the lakers had what 9 offensive rebounds in the 1st Q.  Those 2nd chance points killed them all series and killed them tonite.  That fisher 3 was huge.  Proud of them but next year theres gonna be some big changes, its too bad they werent all 28 but what can ya do.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 20, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well sheed played good i knew they were in trouble when the lakers had what 9 offensive rebounds in the 1st Q.  Those 2nd chance points killed them all series and killed them tonite.  That fisher 3 was huge.  Proud of them but next year theres gonna be some big changes, its too bad they werent all 28 but what can ya do.



bring back kevin stacom....


----------

